# The Art of Quoting...



## AlexandreSafi (Oct 7, 2015)

Just want to hear your most resonating quotes which have stuck through with you...
Mine today:


----------



## Justus (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## kunst91 (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## AlexandreSafi (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks guys!  Just in case, this is also a serious question!


----------



## Farkle (Oct 7, 2015)

Okay, one of my old composition teachers (whom I loved to death), asked me point blank, "why do you want to compose?"

A younger me (MUCH younger) said blithely, "Well, I want to be famous."

My teacher responded immediately. "You want to be famous? That's easy. Shoot the President."

As glib a response as that (seemingly) was, it really drove home the point of, asking myself, why do I _really_ want to compose... _for a living_?


----------



## GULL (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## scarred bunny (Oct 8, 2015)

For me, Hunter S. Thompson is probably the most quotable person in the universe. Along with Mark Twain and Dan Quayle. 

_“Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming 'wow, what a ride!'"
- HST_


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 8, 2015)

Dont Forget The Golden Rule.

He Who Has The Gold........ Makes The Rules.....

Chimuelo


----------



## Farkle (Oct 8, 2015)

"Do. Or Do Not. There Is No Try."

- Yoda

True wisdom.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## chimuelo (Oct 8, 2015)

LoL Fat Clemenza.....
Imagine those royalties....


----------



## tokatila (Oct 12, 2015)

"Music is like boxing, you have to C sharp or you will B flat." -Unknown.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 13, 2015)

Great thread Alexandre . I added a bunch of composer quotes to my website some time back now (rotating) so I could always be reminded of the super easy life of a composer  Here's some of them ...

Sibelius - Music begins where possibilities of language ends.
Debussy - Works of art make rules; rules do not make works of art.
Mahler - I am hitting my head against the walls, but the walls are giving way.
Elgar - I always said God was against art and I still believe it.
Brahms - Without craftsmanship, inspiration is a mere reed shaken in the wind.
Bach - I was obliged to be industrious. Whoever is equally industrious will succeed equally well.
Bizet - As a musician I tell you that if you were to suppress adultery, fanaticism, crime, evil, the supernatural, there would no longer be the means for writing one note.
Shostakovich - A creative artist works on his next composition because he was not satisfied with his previous one.
Cage - I can't understand why people are frightened of new ideas. I'm frightened of the old ones.
Richard Strauss - I may not be a first-rate composer, but I am a first-class second-rate composer.
Ravel - The only love affair I have ever had was with music.
Wagner - Imagination creates reality.


----------



## sinkd (Oct 13, 2015)

“Yeah, well, free is relative. The moment we’re met with too much freedom, we shit our pants.”
--Sananda Maitreya (formerly Terence Trent D'Arby)


----------



## scarred bunny (Oct 13, 2015)

Another one that comes to mind is from Marilyn Manson's short appearance in Michael Moore's film Bowling for Columbine. Previously he had been blamed for having somehow inspired the school shooting in question, and when Moore asked what he would like to say to the kids at Columbine and the community, he simply said: "I wouldn't say a single word to them. I would listen to what they had to say."

For me, in a way that perfectly encapsulates one of the bigger problems with the world. People spend too much damned time talking, and not enough time listening and trying to understand.


----------



## sin(x) (Oct 15, 2015)

Farkle said:


> "Do. Or Do Not. There Is No Try."
> 
> - Yoda



Also, don't fail, because that makes the doing look suspiciously like trying in retrospect.

- me


----------



## muk (Oct 15, 2015)

"Never believe anything you read on the internet" - Leonardo da Vinci.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Oct 20, 2015)

"Before you insult a man, walk a mile in his shoes. That way when you do insult him, you will be a mile away, and you will have his shoes."


----------

